# Fleas in hardwood floors



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone have an answer for getting rid of fleas in a harwood floor? I bombed my upstairs today and it's like I didn't do anything! I don't really want to bomb again so somebody help please!
Cara


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I like using Zodiac flea spray. I spray it around the baseboards, bottom skirting of furniture, dog bedding, carpeting, etc. I do this once in the spring and once after a good frost. Since I started using this stuff I haven't ever had a problem with fleas. (I use to use those bombs too). This spray kills both fleas and the eggs for up to six months. Can't remember the cost; guessing around $15-20 but the can lasts me a couple of years.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Nothing works....except....vacuuming each and everytime you see a flea (at least a dozen times a day). It takes a few weeks/months, though, to get rid of them all.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Vacuuming always worked well for me-- use the crevice tool over every seem and in every crack. Also, keeping them OFF the animal means they won't get in the house--give any animal a good brushing on at least a daily basis during flea season. And I used beneficial nematodes in the yard, so that the dogs and cats actually had a flea free environment when they were out doors.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

We had a really bad flea problem years ago in Houston. If they're in the house, everything has to be treated, carpeting, furniture, etc. We set off flea/bug bombs in the entire house and the attached garage. Then after 10 days we bombed the entire place all over again. We removed all clothing from closets and washed them. We vacuumed every nook and cranny. It worked, but was not pleasant. You have to bathe and treat your animals too.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

You could put some DE in the vacuum bag too.

Patty


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Borax...in the vacuum and borax spread on the floor. Let sit as long as you can keep kids and critters out of the room.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Boric acid


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have hardwood floors throughout my house and have been there. I use the spray from walmart with the Nylar in it- works for like 6-8 months I think it is seargeants Gold. I keep everything sprayed down twice a year weather I need it or not- I do it during spring cleaning and fall cleaning. Powders do not work well on hardwood- they make it slick and a hazard. Make sure you spray your area rugs and vaccuum under them, baseboards, curtains, drapes, table skirts, Furniture, underside of furniture, under cushions, etc. Before you spray vaccuum- the vibrations make the larva hatch out. I vaccuum a room from top to bottom, then spray and move to the next. Fleas can jump pretty high- so I go to the waist. Dispose of the bag by burning or double sealing in plastic when done. When you have an infestation, vaccuum thoroughly daily. You will go through a lot of bags but it makes a BIG difference. My husband would tell me he saw a flea when he thought I was slacking off on house cleaning just to get me to go on a vaccuuming and cleaning spree.
I find that the only time I have gotten fleas and had a hard time getting rid of them was when I had a cat that slipped outside. My last cat (recently rehomed) slipped out one time- checked her the next week and she had a few fleas. Dogs and home are not that hard to keep flea free- it is the cats.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Terry W said:


> Vacuuming always worked well for me-- use the crevice tool over every seem and in every crack. Also, keeping them OFF the animal means they won't get in the house--give any animal a good brushing on at least a daily basis during flea season. And I used beneficial nematodes in the yard, so that the dogs and cats actually had a flea free environment when they were out doors.



Where'd you get your nematodes? Are they okay for the flowers and such? Dont know much about 'em, but I'd do about anything to get rid of fleas!


----------

